# Euro-style track?



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

What is meant in an ad if it says Euro-style track? 

Euro style as compared to what?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"Euro-Style" is a poor term IMO..instead they should have called it "narrow gauge style"
but here is what it means.

Aristocraft and USA Trains had/have two different "tie styles"

1. "Euro Style" means the ties are farther apart, and represent more "narrow gauge" style of track.

2. "American style" ties means the ties are closer together, and closer represent US Standard Gauge track.

Photos and more info:

https://garden-train-store.com/track/euro_vs_us.jpg

https://garden-train-store.com/track/track.htm

"Euro style" and 'American style" IMO were very poor choices of wording..
It makes FAR more sense to think of them as "Narrow gauge style" (Euro) and "Standard gauge style" (American)

The style you pick depends on the trains you want to run..
Although I have found that 90% of Garden Railroads have "euro style" track regardless of the trains running on them!  that was by far the most common style of track over the past couple decades.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh? What? said:


> What is meant in an ad if it says Euro-style track?
> 
> Euro style as compared to what?


Well, that's easy - 'euro' compared with american style, of course!

But it opens a can of worms. We use 45mm (1.75") gauge track, generically called 'g-scale'. But it may represent mainline, standard gauge track or it may represent run-down, older, narrow gauge track.

Study this wonderful drawing from Scot:











Unlike all the other model train sizes, we have LOTS of different scale trains running on our tracks. In the garden, it hardly matters that your long freight train is 1/29th scale as all the plants are larger and the buildings further away (maybe.) Many people run many different scales and sizes of trains, but often they separate them, so some days they bring out the big 1/29th freights and some days they run backwoods logging 3' gauge equipment in 1:20.3 scale.

Once you understand Scot's diagram, you'll understand the scale issues.

We all recommend buying some track, any old track, and putting it in the garden to see how you like it. Run a train with a favorite beverage in your hand and see if you like the look.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks! That answers my question perfectly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Euro style also used to indicate matching LGB (Thus "Euro") tie spacing.

Greg 1,124


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Another question.


What kind of track is likely to come with this set?


http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/1038111.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look into Llagas Creek for track. The rail is smaller and closer to scale. Spikes look right too.
https://www.llagastrack.com/

If I were starting today, this is what I would use.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Piko only comes on one style.

Time to start checking the manufacturer's web site... Google is your friend.

Greg


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I think Piko only comes on one style.
> 
> Time to start checking the manufacturer's web site... Google is your friend.
> 
> Greg




Yes, I know that if I search Google, I may find the answer. I thought someone here might know the answer off the top of their head.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Piko's track is almost identical to LGB and TrainLine45's track. All three use nearly identical tie size and spacing. They are fully interchangeable, however be careful with the curves. The manufacturers refer to their curve radii by "R#," but the "#" component of that may differ from manufacturer to manufacturer. For instance, "R2" for LGB track is 2.5' radius. Train Line 45's "R2" is 3' radius. ALWAYS double check the radius itself (likely given in millimeters). Of course, to further muddy the waters, you may also see the curves described in terms of diameter, not radius. One manufacturer used both values almost interchangeably. 

Later,

K


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

In short, straights should be interchangeable, but curves and switches may not be?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The curves will connect together just fine, but you need to make sure the curves are the same radius if you want to combine them to make an even circle. 

Later,

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

European gauge comes from LGB in Germany and is originally based on 1-meter spacing for the rails. Because American narrow gauge is just a bit narrower (3 feet between the rails), the European track is also used for this application. *The track has 11 fat ties per foot.*

The American track represents standard gauge with 54.5" between the rails. _*The track has 14 thinner ties per foot.*_ 

_*So what's the real upshot?*_

The world of modern outdoor large-scale began with LGB and was based on European equipment with meter gauge. Other manufacturers and the aftermarket then followed suit.

Therefore, many (and at one time most) accoutrements to your railroad that are made to accomodate the track (e.g., bridges, pre-made roadbed, etc.) are based on the meter gauge track with the 11 ties simply dropping into place with supports falling neatly between the ties.

For this reason I run the AristoCraft European ties, even though I model SP standard gauge equipment. The fatter ties are also stronger and less prone to coming away from the track.

*Perfect example!

From the current BridgeMasters web site:*

*About Trestles

Timber trestles are used to support track work over uneven terrain, or across dry riverbeds. The upper section called the deck accommodates LGB brand sectional track (decks to accommodate other brands can also be ordered). The track is simply dropped in, locating the plastic ties between the wooden deck ties. The vertical trestle supports called bents are spaced approximately 6 inches apart. The horizontal wooden members joining the bents are called grits. Our trestles are modular and can be joined end to end to form continuous lengths of curved or straight sections.*


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The standard for the 3 major track suppliers from Germany, is an R rating. What is truly sad is the all three of them are different radius. R1, R2, R3, R4, R5, R7 from LGB, Piko, Train-Li are all different.

WHAT A MESS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the chart at the end of this page:

https://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=719&Itemid=1105

Greg 1,120


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I need to print that chart Greg. But I see you used the same word I did.

MESS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I need to format that up a bit, even the table is messy in formatting...

Greg 1,118


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The track in the PIKO set is Euro Style tie spacing..


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And you have Euro style narrow gauge ala LGB, Piko ect. AND USA style narrow gauge from Llagas creek, Accucraft and others. Just depends on what you want and how nit picky you are that your track matches your chosen prototype. That said, my LGB track has done excellent with 15+ years outdoors without any major issues. Mike


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> The track in the PIKO set is Euro Style tie spacing..


Thank you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh? What? said:


> Another question.
> 
> 
> What kind of track is likely to come with this set?
> ...


What hasn't been mentioned is that the track in that set is very tight radius - 2' (4' diameter.) While some here have used and still do use this, no-one recommends such tight curves if you can avoid them. They will seriously restrict what you can run in the future.

A 4 ft radius (8' diameter) is probably the suggested minimum for most railroads. It will allow you to run almost all commercially available locomotives and cars. They may not look great - if you want to avoid big overhangs on the curves, go to 6' radius, or even 10' (20' diameter.)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko has a nice brochure about their track system
http://www.gbdb.info/data/weitere_dokumente/Piko/99350.13e.pdf


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think code of the rail has come up in this thread, but most mentioned is code 332. That is it is .332 inches tall. By far the most commonly sold is 332. More to scale is code 250 or 215. The different ties are available in these smaller codes also.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> Look into Llagas Creek for track. The rail is smaller and closer to scale. Spikes look right too.
> https://www.llagastrack.com/
> 
> If I were starting today, this is what I would use.
> ...





I tried Mike, but it was skipped over...
John


----------

